# shark/redfish leader



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

On your shark and red fish leaders do you all use sliding spider or no slide?? Why? I know people use both but when would you want to use one from the other??


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I use sliding.......The only reason why I use them is because that is what I always have always used. Either style will work. 

The only thing the sliding style (fishfinder rig) may help in is when they mouth it. It may not spook them away like a fixed might.


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

I use both and have noticed zero difference. It's totally preference


----------



## Jumpjack (May 21, 2004)

No slide


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

SurfRunner said:


> I use sliding.......The only reason why I use them is because that is what I always have always used. Either style will work.
> 
> The only thing the sliding style (fishfinder rig) may help in is when they mouth it. It may not spook them away like a fixed might.


These are my thoughts as well.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

I use slider (min. 6 oz. weight). It's the first rig shown in the picture I've attached. I, too, subscribe to the thought that the shark, red, Jack, etc. won't initially feel the anomaly of the 6-8oz. weight. I've never used a large fixed weight, but I'd consider its use. May make the rigs I create easier to put together.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

I use both. But normally go with the slip. 
Mine tend to be a bit heavier though when I know sharks are around. 550 mono on the whole rig. but once the sharks leave and the drum are running Ill use a 130# variation.

We still catch alot of reds on the 550 mono rigs will csting for sharks so I dont think it deters them much. 

I could scale it back in some aspects but I had alot of this mono laying around so it was just what I came to use most. 

basic rig is 

10/0 -14/0 circle hook----3-4' bite leader---swivel--- slide swivel on 3-4' slide--- mainline swivel.


----------



## armyguy (Apr 28, 2009)

Do yall make your live bait/current rigs? or can you buy them some place?


----------



## cwc (Aug 9, 2009)

I make all of mine. Use 250# -550# mono and 16/0- 20/0 circle hooks on them they work good


----------

